# superglue as temporary repair?



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

hi/leaving my driveway caught end of bumper on fencepost resulting with a piece about 6 inches snapping off rear bumper  (its on a 2005 ci carioca 656 incase anyone has a spare kickin about :wink: )think it will be hard to source another so before contactin insurance co.thought i would try and stick it back on. any recommendations re. superglues as i have never had any luck using them.cheers jim m











site admin note - moved to bodywork & trim, and more detail added in title.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Suggest you try a local bodyshop who do plastic repairs. I assume you still have the bit that snapped off.
Going through your insurance will probably cost you more by the time you pay the excess, and the hike in premiums for ALL your vehicles due to a claim being made.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: superglue*



mollmagee said:


> hi/leaving my driveway caught end of bumper on fencepost resulting with a piece about 6 inches snapping off rear bumper  (its on a 2005 ci carioca 656 incase anyone has a spare kickin about :wink: )think it will be hard to source another so before contactin insurance co.thought i would try and stick it back on. any recommendations re. superglues as i have never had any luck using them.cheers jim m


Is It plastic or glass fibre?
Bri


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A photo would help. Is it broken and ragged or did a whole piece just pop off. If the latter it shouldn't be too difficult to fix, Alan.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

its plastic brian


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



mollmagee said:


> its plastic brian


Super glue will stick most plastics as long as its silicon free but if its black plastic it will tend to turn the join grey
Bri


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

any particular one you would recommend brian


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



mollmagee said:


> any particular one you would recommend brian


Ive used different brands with varying success at work but without knowing the plastic its very difficult to advise so i would try sticking the back first to see how you get on as it could save you a lot of money if it works
Bri


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wickes-In...Kit-Activator-50g-superglue-NEW-/320837470495
From wickes or any p.v.c. supplier.
I stuck some pvc mouldings into place in a bathroom at the weekend. Instant stick. As used by my son for many years .

After sticking the bits together try to reinforce the back of the join wit epoxy resin (araldite)

Dave p


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Here's a good place to start:

http://www.loctite.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/henkel_uke/hs.xsl/your-solution-4371.htm


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Superglue will tack it in place ok until it flexes but I've not had much success with it either, as Dave says, back it up with araldite. I've patched 2 x 6" long cracks with a couple of layers of glass cloth and araldite (rather than an epoxy laminating resin). You will need to clean and sand the area behind, and wet out the cloth on a plastic board before applying it, not easy with araldite but warm it to make it runnier - don't use the 5 minute stuff.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

As DPT advises. Mitre fix.

It is used in the trade for jointing plastics and will work well. It is a bottle of industrial superglue and an aerosol of fast activator.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

A lot of plastic parts are made of ABS which can be welded together with MEK Methyl ethyl ketone, its a solvent and can be brushed on to melt the edges, pressed together and then built up with brush strokes. 
Spare ABS can be used to form a sludge with MEK and painted on the back to build up the joint.
It is a very strong joint, is not brittle and is not effected by water and does not lose its colour.

You can get MEK off ebay for around £6 a litre. Coloured ABS is also available on Ebay.

If your bumper is made of ABS it will be marked as such alternatively brush MEK on the back and if it is suitable it will go tacky for a short time.


----------

